# Who has a Browning BL-22 or Henry 22?



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Looking at both of these fine levers. Both look to be really nice little plinkers. The Browningis an elegant little rifle but itis lighter than the Henry and feels, well, almost to light. Very slick and fast action though. I know the Henry's have a strong fan base. Any input on either of these two guns?


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

I have one and love it!!! Browning that is. You made me think about it and went online to see how much they go for these day's, avg. price was about $530.00. Here's the kicker, I have the semi-auto to match it. I bought the lever off a guy that was hurting for money back in '79 for fifty bucks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats a heck of a price! The BL22 Grade I I looked at was $439 I think. Not cheap for rimfire standards but not outrageous either for a rifle that should last a couple of generations. I think the Henry was about $75 cheaper. The Browning is a little prettier but the Henry felt a bit more substantial and had more of the classic western lever look.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

Look at the Marlin lever22 as well. I have had one since I was a kid the barrel seems to be a bit heavier then the browing. I have Browing shot guns and A-Bolt rifles and would not even think about trading my Marlin lever22 for a browning. Good luck. The other one to look at is the Henery lever in 17HMR. I have only seen one but it was a nice piece.


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

My BL-22 was the most accurate lever action .22 I've ever seen. I put a 4X32 Red Arrow on it and took it to the old Cougar & Hunter underground range and shot MOA 100 yard groups easily with CCI stingers. And it was light enough to be a pleasure to carry through the cedar swamps after snowshoe all day. The short lever throw made for very fast follow up shots at runnin' rabbits.

Anyway, if you get one, you'll throw rocks at the Henry and Marlin. I know they have their followers, but i just think those poor folks just haven't lived with the best and don't know any better...


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

post above is correct that a BL-22 will be passed down for generations. I am not so sure if Henry will make it that far. Buy the BL-22.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

jimmy johans said:


> I am not so sure if Henry will make it that far. QUOTE]
> 
> Are you freakin serious?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I have an old one that I traded a Winchester Ranger 1300 deer gun for. It is well worn but looks really cool. Sweetest shooting gun I have ever owned. I can't believe how well it shoots with iron sights.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I've shot quite a few Henrys in .22LR , .17 HMR and .22 Mag. Never really locked em down to check accuracy but they all seemed to be plenty accurate off hand. 

In our shop we give our guys a Henry Goldenboy in .17 or .22 mag when they have been here 20 years. So far all of them have had great experiences with them. In all cases we've been extremely lucky and scored some incredibly figured wood.

I have no experience with the Browning 22 lever but their little auto loaders sure are sweet. Although a couple months ago I worked on one for a buddy that was beat up terrible. I couldn't believe someone could ruin such a nice gun like that.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I've got a Henry .22, but I've never shot it. Nice looking gun feels great and the action is very nice, just have a few too many .22s and the Henry is a DU gun, so I never shot it. I'll shoot it some day I expect, but I have a couple scoped .22 and I don't like the look of scopes on a cowboy gun. :lol: for my uses the scoped guns get the call.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I've got a BL 22, ought it brand new in 1972 I think, My first gun.
Seems to be a good quality 22, but I have never thought of it as an accurate gun. Nice for plinking.


----------

